# 96 200sx se-r for sale



## kylesmile (Aug 23, 2014)

Nissan 200sx SE-R

96 Nissan 200 SX SE-R for sale. Needs work. Engine sounds great at 207K miles. Needs transmission replaced or looked at, has exhaust manifold leak (needs new gasket), and needs new struts. If you have the patience for this car, it will pay off in the long run. I love this car but don't have the time to maintain it. Comes with lots of after-market parts. I've dropped my offer down to $1,000 to get this car moving. Message if you're serious about this. Out of Orchards.


----------

